# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  RIP Michael Clarke Duncan

## Wolv256

So Michael Clarke Duncan died from a heart attack. He was a huge guy who obviously took steroids to get that size. I'm sure the media is gonna start demonizing steroids again because of this. Do you feel steroid use caused his heart problems? How would you respond to someone blaming steroids for his death and using this as an example of why steroids are bad? Of course many factors contribute to heart problems and we don't know what his life style was like, but I'm sure everyone's gonna ignore everything else and focus on steroids.

----------


## Atomini

Nobody knows whether or not he took anabolic steroids .

RIP Mike.

----------


## wannabe_ninja

RIP Mr. Duncan

----------


## Shsm

RIP big guy.

----------


## t-dogg

Sad day indeed. I saw he stopped eating meat and turned veg like 3yrs ago.

----------


## Atomini

> Sad day indeed. I saw he stopped eating meat and turned veg like 3yrs ago.


Precisely. In reference to the claims about him perhaps dying from AAS use (which we do not know at all if he did use, and it is my personal belief that he did not), one could easily say something stupid like "hey maybe it was his vegan diet that gave him a heart attack". We DO NOT KNOW.

It is, however, well known that men who are that tall and big do typically live shorter life spans.

----------


## rockhardman

A great actor and big loss, RIP Mr
Duncan

----------


## < <Samson> >

Personally from what I see that causes the most harm to our weak human bodies is drastic changes in short amounts of time. Of course this does not apply to all, nothing ever does.

But, the last time I heard the man speak he said he lost in the neighborhood of 80 pounds. That is a very drastic change specially for a man in his early fifties

Was he juicing, possibly - But, I doubt that it was a recent thing for him.


RIP big guy. . . Seemed like a real cool dude too.

----------


## Ashop

> So Michael Clarke Duncan died from a heart attack. He was a huge guy who obviously took steroids to get that size. I'm sure the media is gonna start demonizing steroids again because of this. Do you feel steroid use caused his heart problems? How would you respond to someone blaming steroids for his death and using this as an example of why steroids are bad? Of course many factors contribute to heart problems and we don't know what his life style was like, but I'm sure everyone's gonna ignore everything else and focus on steroids.


I dont like to assume anything. I have no idea on what this man took or didnt take. Believe me when I say this guy was a genetic monster too.
I was very saddened to hear of this,,,huge loss.

----------


## ac guy

Man, I liked that guy's acting RIP bro.

----------


## thehulk2203

Rest in peace iron brother!

----------


## havanakid

Great actor and seemed like a decent human being.An unfortunate loss.He will be missed.As far as steroids who knows?Maybe in his younger years but then again he had a somewhat natural look to him even though he was a beast.Doesnt matter now.Hes gone =(

----------


## Lunk1

Nothing better than him singing "leaving on a jet plane". A truely talented actor and (my guess is) a good person. Sleep peacefully brother!

----------

